# Glycine using Sellita movements now?



## FL410

Hello, long time lurker, first time poster here. I just purchased and received a new Airman 42. Looking it over, the rotor engraving looked a little different than the one on my F 104. Upon closer inspection, I found the movement is a SW200-1. I was under the impression that Glycine used only ETA movements. Is this new, with the updated design, or have they been using the Sellita movement for a while?


----------



## yankeexpress

Thought they have had Sellita forever. Besides, Sellita used to make ETA-2824 under license in years past. Many labeled ETA were actually made by Sellita under contract.


----------



## FL410

yankeexpress said:


> Thought they have had Sellita forever. Besides, Sellita used to make ETA-2824 under license in years past. Many labeled ETA were actually made by Sellita under contract.


True, I'm aware of the Sellita/ETA relationship. But my F104 clearly has 2824 engraved just outside of the balance wheel, very nicely and in a gold color, while my new Airman has SW200 1 engraved in the same location and much rougher looking. Just something I noticed. But I'm new to Glycine, so they may have had a mix of these for a while now, I'm just curious.


----------



## eljay

My Base 22 (old logo) and F 104 (new logo) both contain ETAs.


----------



## lvt

Are Glycine watches still labelled "Swiss made" ?


----------



## datou

lvt said:


> Are Glycine watches still labelled "Swiss made" ?


Not that I know of

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

datou said:


> Not that I know of Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


 All four of my new incursores are labelled "Swiss made" on the lower dial.


----------



## jkn1946

J.D.B. said:


> All four of my new incursores are labelled "Swiss made" on the lower dial.


Both my Airman SPHAIR 17 GMT and Airman 17 GMT are labeled "Swiss Made" on the dial but they are not the brand new models.


----------



## datou

J.D.B. said:


> All four of my new incursores are labelled "Swiss made" on the lower dial.


My mistake, probably because mine is a different Glycine model

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarbob

The catalog, and all of the product descriptions still have this listed as a GL-293 movement, the slightly massaged version of the ETA 2893-2.

I would be interested in seeing a picture of the Sellita movement if it’s not too much trouble.


----------



## FL410

Notice the "26 jewels" instead of 25 as in the ETA. Also, you can see SW200 1 engraved upside down there just above the balance wheel.


----------



## FL410

I just noticed this is the identical SW200 (other than the engraving on the rotor) as in my Swiss Made Invicta 9937OB.


----------



## fvc74

Not sure if mine is the latest model, but it's Sellita and "Swiss Made"


----------



## swissgmt

My Airman DC-4 GMT has Swiss Made on the dial and the movement is an ETA 2893-2. I'm sure Glycine isn't immune to the curtailing of supply on ETA movements, so getting some from Sellita to keep up production makes sense.
I have had a few Sellita movements and they are just as reliable and accurate as my ETA's have been.


----------



## mr_nobody

fvc74 said:


> Not sure if mine is the latest model, but it's ETA and "Swiss Made"
> View attachment 12701325
> View attachment 12701327


But it's not ETA, it's clearly sellita. And obviously using sellita does not preclude the Swiss made labeling.


----------



## fvc74

mr_nobody said:


> But it's not ETA, it's clearly sellita. And obviously using sellita does not preclude the Swiss made labeling.


Sorry, you're right


----------



## Cigarbob

Sorry for some confusion on my part. When the OP mentioned he had a Glycine 42, I thought that he was talking about the Purist or GMT.

The Double 12 is quite different.


----------



## wapap

lvt said:


> Are Glycine watches still labelled "Swiss made" ?


All the ones I see on their website are. Are you saying they shouldn't be?


----------



## FL410

Cigarbob said:


> Sorry for some confusion on my part. When the OP mentioned he had a Glycine 42, I thought that he was talking about the Purist or GMT.
> 
> The Double 12 is quite different.


Yeah, I think the Double twelve may be the only Airman with the Sellita. I've got a GMT on the way, I'm pretty sure it'll have the ETA 2893. I'll find out shortly.


----------



## Harambe

yankeexpress said:


> Thought they have had Sellita forever. Besides, Sellita used to make ETA-2824 under license in years past. Many labeled ETA were actually made by Sellita under contract.


Absolutely correct!


----------



## Bubbalouie

ETA 2824-2 is a 25 jewel movement.

Selitta SW200 is a 26 jewel movement.


----------



## sailon01

FL410 said:


> Hello, long time lurker, first time poster here. I just purchased and received a new Airman 42. Looking it over, the rotor engraving looked a little different than the one on my F 104. Upon closer inspection, I found the movement is a SW200-1. I was under the impression that Glycine used only ETA movements. Is this new, with the updated design, or have they been using the Sellita movement for a while?


Perhaps with their acquisition by Invicta things have changed...


----------



## jimmytamp

FL410 said:


> Hello, long time lurker, first time poster here. I just purchased and received a new Airman 42. Looking it over, the rotor engraving looked a little different than the one on my F 104. Upon closer inspection, I found the movement is a SW200-1. I was under the impression that Glycine used only ETA movements. Is this new, with the updated design, or have they been using the Sellita movement for a while?


I have the same situation on my DC4, just found out today because of your thread.

Check my other thread...

cheers


----------



## Jonastan

FL410 said:


> Notice the "26 jewels" instead of 25 as in the ETA. Also, you can see SW200 1 engraved upside down there just above the balance wheel.


This is concerning, considering the GL224 has always been advertised as an ETA 2824-2.

Bait and switch?


----------



## eljay

Jonastan said:


> This is concerning, considering the GL224 has always been advertised as an ETA 2824-2.
> 
> Bait and switch?


What do you mean? The GL224 is advertised as a GL224.


----------



## Jonastan

eljay said:


> What do you mean? The GL224 is advertised as a GL224.


Unless you can define exactly what movement a GL224 is based off of without having to become Sherlock Holmes, there should be more information given.

Older Glycine Spec sheets for GL224 watches specified the ETA 2824-2 movement. The GL224 Calibre is widely recognized as a Glycine modification of the ETA 2824-2 movement. I am of the mind that a specific Calibre should always be based on a specific movement, and should not change willy nilly without some transparancy. I have nothing against Sellita, they make great movements, but I would prefer an ETA, and most watch collectors tend to lean towards ETA movements. I feel better about giving my money to the company that originally designed the movement, over the company that copied it, regardless of how good of a copy.

If GL224 doesn't necessarily have to be an ETA, who's to say it even has to be a Sellita? Could they find a decent quality chinese clone of a 2824-2 (they exist) and put it in a watch advertised as a GL224 Calibre? Well technically they didn't say that they were using an ETA or a Sellita, just a calibre GL224, which apparently doesn't mean anything.

I've seen GL224 calibres with a decorated rotor (at least modified on some level) based on an ETA 2824-2, GL224s with a decorated rotor based on an SW200, and my combat sub has a GL224 based on the 2824-2 with what looks to be zero modifications done by Glycine (no decorated rotor or anything). What's the difference between the GL224 in my combat sub and a vanilla ETA 2824-2? Why even call it a GL224 if it isn't even modified?

For the record, I have nothing against Sellita, they make great movements, and I would likely purchase a watch advertised as containing such. I understand that it is getting more difficult for watchmakers outside the Swatch group to procure ETA movements, and sourcing movements from Sellita is a solution. I just feel like the Calibre naming scheme should be more transparent (Perhaps a GL224-1 and a GL224-2), and acting like the difference is meaningless is uninformed. Given two comparable watches, all other variables the same, I would choose an ETA 2824-2 over a Sellita SW200 10 times out of 10. In the world of watches, brands mean something.

Now I know the vast majority of people could care less about the difference in movements, but then again, the vast majority of people aren't likely buying Glycines.

Now I don't mean to pick on Glycine, I feel like this is something that is happening with other watchmakers as well.

Nothing wrong with using Sellita movements, just be upfront about it in my opinion.

P.S.... For the record, I still love Glycine and I am rooting for them to succeed. Great watch brand with great history and some pretty awesome watches.


----------



## FL410

I agree about the upfront part. I have two other watches with SW200s in them (not Glycine), and they are pretty much indistinguishable operation and accuracy wise from my ETA. I fully expect them to be just as reliable. However, the fact is, they ARE a less expensive movement, and are not finished quite as well as the elaboré grade 2824. You'll notice the ETA has the caliber and other tiny markings very nicely engraved, where as the Sellita just has ugly stamped "SW 200 1" and other marks. That's my only real complaint. It's still a downgrade, and one that's not advertised. Somewhere there is a letter posted from Glycine stating that they only use elaboré grade ETA movements, I'm trying to find it. 

All in all, I am still loving my Glycines, and will keep my new one, even if it has the SW300. It's just mildly disappointing that it appears they may be attempting to cut costs, especially after the Invicta deal. (Although I don't hate Invicta like some do, I am a fan of the pro diver line, especially the Swiss ones.)


----------



## lvt

wapap said:


> All the ones I see on their website are. Are you saying they shouldn't be?


Just wondering because I remember having seen them with the Swiss made label before.


----------



## jimmytamp

Jonastan said:


> If GL224 doesn't necessarily have to be an ETA, who's to say it even has to be a Sellita? *Could they find a decent quality chinese clone of a 2824-2 (they exist) and put it in a watch advertised as a GL224 Calibre?* Well technically they didn't say that they were using an ETA or a Sellita, just a calibre GL224, which apparently doesn't mean anything.


I'm afraid *they will do* this in near future since there are no warranty that GL224 or GL293 means either ETA, or Sellita or even Asian copies.

Cheers...


----------



## jimmytamp

FL410 said:


> Yeah, I think the Double twelve may be the only Airman with the Sellita. I've got a GMT on the way, I'm pretty sure it'll have the ETA 2893. I'll find out shortly.


Hi FL410,

Could you please keep us update on what movement is inside your GMT version?

Thanks & cheers...


----------



## mr_nobody

jimmytamp said:


> I'm afraid *they will do* this in near future since there are no warranty that GL224 or GL293 means either ETA, or Sellita or even Asian copies.
> 
> Cheers...


But if they do swap in an asian movement, they WILL have to lose the swiss made label as I understand it. Unless they assemble the movement themselves in switzerland from asian parts (highly unlikely). This is just my understanding from what I read elsewhere so take with salt...


----------



## Y4BBZY

I just purchased a new Combat 6 Classic from watchgoroo with the wing crown logo and it looks to be housing a sellita movement based on the 26 jewels engraving on the rotor.


----------



## SpaceCadet65

I just ordered a double twelve and it has the 26j Sellita SW200 movement. I don't see what all the fuss is about. Sellita is a legitimate Swiss manufacturer of quality movements. And with Swatch limiting ETA production outside of its family of brands, it only makes sense. In fact, venerable companies such as Oris, Alpina, and Stowa think it makes sense. As far as Invicta deciding to put a cheaper Chinese alternative movement into a Glycine branded product - that makes no business sense. They would have to take the Swiss Made label off the Glycine products which would destroy the brand equity that has taken a century to build - and which I imagine they paid handsomely for just recently. Why flush an asset down the tubes? They could have sold more Chinese watches under the Invicta brand without spending the money of buying Glycine in the first place if that's what they wanted to do. 

Just my $.02.


----------



## jkn1946

As an aside question perhaps, I understand that jewels in a watch are used to reduce wear and friction so wouldn't a movement using 5 more jewels be a superior movement, assuming equal design quality and that the jewels are not just for display. I should say I am fairly ignorant on watch design hence my question.


----------



## Jonastan

SpaceCadet65 said:


> I just ordered a double twelve and it has the 26j Sellita SW200 movement. I don't see what all the fuss is. Sellita is a legitimate Swiss manufacturer of quality movements. And with Swatch limiting ETA production outside of its family of brands, it only makes sense. In fact, venerable companies such as Oris, Alpina, and Stowa think it makes sense. As far as Invicta deciding to put a cheaper Chinese alternative movement into a Glycine branded product - that makes no business sense. They would have to take the Swiss Made label off the Glycine products which would destroy the brand equity that has taken a century to build - and which I imagine they paid handsomely for just recently. Why flush an asset down the tubes? They could have sold more Chinese watches under the Invicta brand without spending the money of buying Glycine in the first place if that's what they wanted to do.
> 
> Just my $.02.


Never said that Sellita movements are bad, or that Glycine shouldn't use them. I just feel that any given caliber should be using a consistent base movement, and any substitutions, no matter the quality, should be advertised. If there was a solid, appealing Glycine with an advertised sellita movement, and it was priced attractively, I wouldn't have any qualms about purchasing it. The issue seems to not be in what movements they use, but the transparency and naming schemes they use for their movements.

Also, I too feel that it would be a terrible idea for Glycine to use chinese clones as a cost cutting measure, and it would ruin the brand equity that has been built over the years, but remember that Invicta too had a solid swiss brand equity before it was acquired, and look where that went. We've seen Invicta sell it's soul for the sake of profits, I just hope that doesn't happen to Glycine.

And again, for the record, I still love Glycine, and I am rooting for them, I just hope their new owners aren't steering them in the wrong direction.

P.s. Good to see a fellow Bostonian!


----------



## vincesf

Agreed that both ETA and Sellita are quality Swiss Movements, and that many watch manufacturers, outside of the ETA Family brands, need to find alternative movements. Really nothing new here, it's just that it could have been done with a bit more transparency, so that people can manage their expectations when receiving either version. Am I glad that I have an Airman with an ETA movement? Yes. Would it stop me from buying an Airman with a Sellita Movement? No. Now if Glycine substitutes in a non-Swiss movement, that would be a real reason for concern.


----------



## SpaceCadet65

This just came in the mail last night. SW200 movement, very nice fit and finish consistent with the quality one would expect from the brand in the last decade. Very happy with the purchase.

G

View attachment 12733745


----------



## ccwatchmaker

The jewels in a watch are synthetic rubies. Most are round discs with holes. They serve as bushings in which the wheel pivots turn. The fact that the Sellita movement has more jewels than the ETA is likely because there is a difference in the number of parts in the autowinding mechanism. In this instance, the number of jewels contained in the movement is neither better nor worse, simply different.

If anyone has specific knowledge, such technical details are always welcome. I concern myself with vintage watch repair/restoration and have no detailed knowledge of the differences between the modern ETA and Sellita movements.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## FL410

jimmytamp said:


> Hi FL410,
> 
> Could you please keep us update on what movement is inside your GMT version?
> 
> Thanks & cheers...


Well, I finally received my Airman GMT today. It has the SW330-1 in it. I was hoping it would be the ETA, but was pretty much expecting this one. If anyone receives a brand new Glycine with anything other than a Sellita movement from here on, I'll be surprised.


----------



## FL410




----------



## Mark P

Just ordered an Airman Double Twelve and the movement is listed as the GL- 224 and another site has it described as below:


Movement: Swiss Made GL-224 Automatic (Modified ETA 2824 featuring a customized Glycine rotor)


----------



## jimmytamp

Mark P said:


> Just ordered an Airman Double Twelve and the movement is listed as the GL- 224 and another site has it described as below:
> 
> 
> Movement: Swiss Made GL-224 Automatic (Modified ETA 2824 featuring a customized Glycine rotor)


This is my understanding: if it says "modified ETA 2824", it means it has to have ETA 2824 inside despite it's been modified. 
If you find there's a Sellita movement inside, means the ads is misleading because a Sellita is* not *a modified ETA, Sellita is Sellita. But yes, Sellita is an ETA-*based *movement not a modified one.

I'm not saying Sellita is not a good movement, but if they advertised modified ETA, then there has to be an ETA inside which had been modified.

Please give us an update when you receive your watch.

Just my two cents.

Cheers...


----------



## Cigarbob

jimmytamp said:


> This is my understanding: if it says "modified ETA 2824", it means it has to have ETA 2824 inside despite it's been modified.
> If you find there's a Sellita movement inside, means the ads is misleading because a Sellita is* not *a modified ETA, Sellita is Sellita. But yes, Sellita is an ETA-*based *movement not a modified one.
> 
> I'm not saying Sellita is not a good movement, but if they advertised modified ETA, then there has to be an ETA inside which had been modified.
> 
> Please give us an update when you receive your watch.
> 
> Just my two cents.
> 
> Cheers...


I believe that the gentleman said "another site" said this, not the one he purchased it from. So from his post it's difficult to determine if there was any misleading marketing.

In the past, these were all ETA movements, but nothing on the Glycine site says that they are now.

All my Glycine's are ETAs, I frankly had a hard time believing that they had switched to Sellita, because they had a long shared history with ETA. However, it now seems the case that they have changed.


----------



## funkright

lvt said:


> Are Glycine watches still labelled "Swiss made" ?


My DC4 says Swiss Made... Guess I am lucky then? BTW, I absolutely LOVE this watch. Especially at the price I paid. It's been a long time since I have LOVED a watch this much 😊


----------



## Mark P

Cigarbob said:


> I believe that the gentleman said "another site" said this, not the one he purchased it from. So from his post it's difficult to determine if there was any misleading marketing.
> 
> In the past, these were all ETA movements, but nothing on the Glycine site says that they are now.
> 
> All my Glycine's are ETAs, I frankly had a hard time believing that they had switched to Sellita, because they had a long shared history with ETA. However, it now seems the case that they have changed.


Yes, you are correct, the site I ordered from just stated GL 224 but of course when I looked that up on Caliber Corner it is described as an ETA movement so I do agree with comments about it being slightly misleading. Other sites are probably just copying over old text for their descriptions.
In any case I have purchased at a very good price and wouldn't have been swayed by the change of movement.


----------



## Cigarbob

Mark P said:


> Yes, you are correct, the site I ordered from just stated GL 224 but of course when I looked that up on Calber Corner it is described as an ETA movement so I do agree with comments about it being slightly misleading. Other sites are probably lust copying over old text for their descriptions.
> In any case I have purchased at a very good price and wouldn't have been swayed by the change of movement.


I think that the new double 12 is a great looking watch! I hope you post a picture when it arrives.


----------



## Mark P

The info on the watch I have ordered on the official Glycine website Clearly states 25 Jewels
http://glycine-watch.ch/uploads/tx_...n_42_"Double_Twelve"_GL0062-GL0062_en_379.pdf


----------



## FL410

funkright said:


> My DC4 says Swiss Made... Guess I am lucky then? BTW, I absolutely LOVE this watch. Especially at the price I paid. It's been a long time since I have LOVED a watch this much 
> 
> View attachment 12742697


Sellitas are Swiss movements as well. It will say Swiss made either way. You have to look at the movement itself to see what you have.


----------



## Mark P

Mark P said:


> The info on the watch I have ordered on the official Glycine website Clearly states 25 Jewels
> http://glycine-watch.ch/uploads/tx_...n_42_"Double_Twelve"_GL0062-GL0062_en_379.pdf


I have contacted Glycine for clarification as on their website it says 25 Jewel movement.


----------



## jimmytamp

Mark P said:


> I have contacted Glycine for clarification as on their website it says 25 Jewel movement.


Just like the DC4 Purist, Glycine web says it has 21 jewels (means ETA2893??), but in fact it has SW330 with 25 jewels. Mislead?

http://glycine-watch.ch/uploads/tx_pmxwatchcollection/Airman_"DC_4"_GL0072-GL0072_en_373.pdf









Cheers...


----------



## FCM415

The Moonphase combat 6's definitely have a Sellita movement. Main reason why I passed. Nothing wrong with it, but I was looking for any justification to not spend the money hehe.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Just received my double 12 and it does have Sellita movement with the signed Glycine logo.


----------



## Mark P

I have received a response from Glycine.

"Yes, we were starting to use for our collection 2017 not only ETA, but also Sellita movement. 


So we are working with both movements and the quality grade is the same, elabore.


You are right - indication right now, which movement is inside which model, is not sufficiently shown on our Website.


We will improve this fact within next year."

Whilst this doesn't completely answer my question about the specific movement due to be in my ordered 'double twelve' it clearly will be a Sellita. I am not bothered in the least due to the price I paid. If it was a top end model, I may have a different take on it.


----------



## dan360

My newest DC-4 Purist and SST 12 both have the Sellita SW330-1. They're more accurate than any ETA "powered" Glycine I've ever had, so whatever. Up yours, Swatch.


----------



## kaos12

If the Sellita movements are just as good if not better in some instances why should we be dissuaded from buying them?



Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan360

kaos12 said:


> If the Sellita movements are just as good if not better in some instances why should we be dissuaded from buying them?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Because some people drink marketeer and twisted fact Flavor-Aid around here.


----------



## MStillwood

I am getting +\-3 Sec per day out of my Sellita DC-4 purist. For the 7 and change I paid for it, I am happy. I’m with Dan 360. Screw SWATCH and their lame attempt (DeBeers style) to artificially drive up demand by limiting supply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasmitty7185

Personally, I don't have a problem with Glycine switching movements without a public announcement. If the replacement is the same quality, it makes little difference to me. If ETA movements are going to be hard to find parts for, why not move on to Sellita?


----------



## Nasmitty7185

Just looked at my all black airfighter, has a stamped 7754. I'm guessing mine must be an original airfighter from before Invicta took over. Does anyone have an airfighter with an SW500?


----------



## eljay

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Just looked at my all black airfighter, has a stamped 7754. I'm guessing mine must be an original airfighter from before Invicta took over. Does anyone have an airfighter with an SW500?


I don't believe Sellita currently offers a 7754 equivalent, only 7750 (SW500) and 7753 (SW510).


----------



## SpaceCadet65

This one just arrived last Friday. New logo. I expected a Sellita SW200, but it has an ETA 2824-2. Glycine is like a box of chocolates... you never know what you're gonna get. But I love me some chocolate anyway!


----------



## kaos12

dan360 said:


> Because some people drink marketeer and twisted fact Flavor-Aid around here.


There seems to be a lot more of that going around for some reason. I just can't fathom it. My combat sub is as well finished and running as my co-worker's seamaster and it cost far less.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark P

Due to the Christmas break I am still waiting for my Airman ordered on 18/12 from Joma. Delivery is due next week as just paid the import costs of £71. Still comes in cheaper than anyone stocking in the UK by some margin though.


----------



## BrainKingSoldier

Mark P said:


> Due to the Christmas break I am still waiting for my Airman ordered on 18/12 from Joma. Delivery is due next week as just paid the import costs of £71. Still comes in cheaper than anyone stocking in the UK by some margin though.


My Airman 42 arrived with Sellita SW330-1 despite displaying GL293 on every website and printed material I got in the box. I also orderd from Joma though. What's in yours?


----------



## FL410

Believe it or not, my Airman 42 GMT that I recieved recently came with an ETA 2893. I had returned the first one that I recieved due to poorly aligned hands. That one had the SW330. I was pleasantly surprised to see an ETA in the new one, which is the steel bracelet model vs the leather strap on the one I sent back. The hands on the new one aren’t much better though, but I guess I’ll just keep it. I don’t know why they can’t get the hands perfect in the GMT model. There is also a mark on the rotor, which is something I’ve never seen before. I love the watch though. I’m tired of dealing with returns though. I’ll post some pics, you guys let me know what you think.


----------



## FL410

Notice the scratch or mark on the very top of the rotor, just under the jewel bearing on the balance wheel. Also notice the hand alignment at 6:00. Hour hand is not quite indexed perfectly and the gmt hand doesn't hit the mark until 5-6 minutes after the hour. I know I'm picky, but damn, I have 90 dollar Invictas, and they are all perfect. I'm surprised these aren't.


----------



## BrainKingSoldier

FL410 said:


> Notice the scratch or mark on the very top of the rotor, just under the jewel bearing on the balance wheel. Also notice the hand alignment at 6:00. Hour hand is not quite indexed perfectly and the gmt hand doesn't hit the mark until 5-6 minutes after the hour. I know I'm picky, but damn, I have 90 dollar Invictas, and they are all perfect. I'm surprised these aren't.


Nice one, I got the blue dial variant (0064). I just noticed at home that the blue dial is gradient (darker for night hours, lighter for daytime)

I personally think (also as I'm not located in NA) that it's worth to take the risk and the good online deals even if you have to have it adjusted later at a local service center for a little extra cash.


----------



## BrainKingSoldier

sorry for the picture apocalypse, i messed up


----------



## FL410

Very nice! Yeah I debated between the gradient blue one and this one. This is going to be my work watch though, so I decided the gray one would be a little more understated. The blue one is beautiful though, I have a Double Twelve with the blue dial, they are really nice.


----------



## FL410

BrainKingSoldier said:


> Nice one, I got the blue dial variant (0064). I just noticed at home that the blue dial is gradient (darker for night hours, lighter for daytime)
> 
> I personally think (also as I'm not located in NA) that it's worth to take the risk and the good online deals even if you have to have it adjusted later at a local service center for a little extra cash.


How does your GMT hand line up on the hour? Is it right on the index? My first one was, but the hour hand was off a fair amount. On my replacement, they both are a little off, but by a smaller margin.


----------



## BrainKingSoldier

FL410 said:


> How does your GMT hand line up on the hour? Is it right on the index? My first one was, but the hour hand was off a fair amount. On my replacement, they both are a little off, but by a smaller margin.


----------



## KnifeFed

I just received confirmation from the Invicta service center in Holland that the Glycine GL224 movement in my Combat Sub GL1085 is based on the Sellita SW200.


----------



## cuthbert

So...I spent the first 5 days with my new Number 1, I couldn't open it but I expect to have a Sellita. The movements runs a little fast, average +8 sec/day, but it's very regular...it's always there in whatever position I placed: dial up, crown up at 3 o'clock, 9 o'clock,etc...it seems a quality movement so I don't understand all the fuss about it.


----------



## The Loco

My new Glycine Airman GMT 42 says SW330-1. I think it's better than the ETA 2893-2 from my Steinhard Ocean 1 GMT in various details. The GMT hand works flawlessly, changes the date more accurately and keeps better time.


----------

